# ¿Bajar pico de arranque de heladera para funcionamiento a energia solar?



## jorgedifranco (Jul 2, 2015)

no entiendo nada de electronica por eso necesito de especialistas como ustedes.
Yo vendo equipos de energia fotovoltaica compuestos por panel solar, baterias e inversor de corriente que convierte 12 v en 220. Con esos equipos puedo alimentar iluminacion de una casa o electronica (la tv, la compu....) pero cuando quiero alimentar equipos con motor empiezan las limitaciones. La principal son los picos de arranque.
Necesito saber qué dispositivo se puede agregar entre mi equipo solar (el conjunto mencionado) y un electrodomestico con motor como por ejemplo la heladera para bajar el pico de arranque. Pero el desafio es no modificar el electrodomestico (por ejemplo poniéndole un capacitor al mismo). Lo que quiero es un dispositivo externo que contenga un enchufe y que al enchufar la heladera u otro aparato, ese dispositivo le baje el pico de arranque. El dispositivo yo se lo quiero agregar al kit fotovoltaico que vendo. Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia sobre vuestra materia. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

No puedes, salvo que cambies el motor del refrigerador.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 2, 2015)

Comienza por cotizar los minicongeladores con_* celulas Peltier , *_por  que estos trabajan con DC (12V,24V....)
o en todo caso los antiguos congeladores a keroseno actualizados a gas.


----------



## opamp (Jul 2, 2015)

Tendrías que vender inversores que te soporten el pico de corriente, de mayor sobre potencia , colocar un soft-starter te puede resultar más caro.


----------



## jorgedifranco (Jul 2, 2015)

Los precios de los inversores de esa potencia tienen precios prohibitivos. tengo que poder bajar el pico de arranque. No puedo conectar condensadores? Si el inversor soporta 1000w de pico y supongamos que el refrigerador tiene un pico de 1500 o 2000w no puedo completar lo que falta con un condensador (capacitor? no se el nombre correcto)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2015)

El capacitor funciona en CC y vos alimentas el motor con CA, asi que por ahi no va.
Si pensas cargar el capacitor con las celdas va a caer al piso el rendimiento del sistema completo.
Lo unico que se me ocurre es tener baterias que entreguen el pico de potencia al inversor y luego se carguen... pero no es mejor idea que los caps por que las heladeras arrancan a cado rato, asi que no hay una solucion sencilla.
Hay otras formas de lograrlo con un sistema de alimentacion mixta con la red, pero no es lo que estas buscando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

jorgedifranco dijo:


> Los precios de los inversores de esa potencia tienen precios prohibitivos. tengo que poder bajar el pico de arranque. *No puedo conectar condensadores?* Si el inversor soporta 1000w de pico y supongamos que el refrigerador tiene un pico de 1500 o 2000w no puedo completar lo que falta con un condensador (capacitor? no se el nombre correcto)



*Si* puedes conectar condensadores, *no* se encuentra prohibido. 

Aunque hacerlo no tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2015)

Conectando capacitores , corrigiendo el coseno fi , se reduce en un 10 % la corriente de arranque.

Buscá : "heladera absorcion electrica"


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 2, 2015)

> baterias e inversor de corriente que convierte 12 v en 220.



y porque no un refrigerador, con un compresor 12 volts, los picos de arranque los absorbe la bateria, los paneles y demas solo la cargan

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/compressor-12-volt-24-volt-42-volt-dc-direct-current-100024518.html



> El dispositivo yo se lo quiero agregar al kit fotovoltaico que vendo



es mas facil y viable, lo de motores de 12 volts, que la investigacion, el desarrollo y fabricacion de algo que no es una solucion...bueno eso creo


el link es solo informativo


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 3, 2015)

y si vas aumentado la corriente poco a poco, mediante un ancho de pulso, comienzas con un ciclo de trabajo de 25% y lo vas aumentado, claro que sería un reto para reducir las perdidas por conducción, pero es solo una idea...


----------



## Gaudi (Jul 3, 2015)

ruben90 dijo:


> y si vas aumentado la corriente poco a poco, mediante un ancho de pulso, comienzas con un ciclo de trabajo de 25% y lo vas aumentado, claro que sería un reto para reducir las perdidas por conducción, pero es solo una idea...


Y que pasaría con la electrónica de la heladera?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 3, 2015)

jorgedifranco dijo:


> no entiendo nada de electronica por eso necesito de especialistas como ustedes.
> Yo vendo equipos de energia fotovoltaica compuestos por panel solar, baterias e inversor de corriente que convierte 12 v en 220. Con esos equipos puedo alimentar iluminacion de una casa o electronica (la tv, la compu....) pero cuando quiero alimentar equipos con motor empiezan las limitaciones. La principal son los picos de arranque.
> Necesito saber qué dispositivo se puede agregar entre mi equipo solar (el conjunto mencionado) y un electrodomestico con motor como por ejemplo la heladera para bajar el pico de arranque. Pero el desafio es no modificar el electrodomestico (por ejemplo poniéndole un capacitor al mismo). Lo que quiero es un dispositivo externo que contenga un enchufe y que al enchufar la heladera u otro aparato, ese dispositivo le baje el pico de arranque. El dispositivo yo se lo quiero agregar al kit fotovoltaico que vendo. Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia sobre vuestra materia. ...



A ver... El tema es muy simple y no hay que darle mucha vuelta. Si vendés equipos de energía fotovoltaica, debés preveer una gama que contenga ese tipo de consumos (a pesar de su mayor costo por su mayor manejo de potencia), ya que no podés alterar (con un sistema práctico y económico simultáneamente) la forma en que esos productos toman su consumo en el tiempo para funcionar adecuadamente (tanto en régimen transitorio como en régimen permanente), porque de otra forma podés llegar a ocasionar funcionamientos anómalos, roturas o daños irreversibles a los productos de tus clientes (los cuales deben quedar perfectamente preservados por tus equipos).

De otra forma, no solamente vas a tener reclamos por posibles fallas en tus equipos sino que además vas a tener una larga cola de clientes enfurecidos que te van a querer tirar con sus heladeras y demás cosas que tus equipos se hayan cargado.

Además, tené presente que el cliente puede llegar a conectar lo que menos se te ocurra a la salida de esos inversores (por más que se les advierta). Sin ir muy lejos: me traen a cada rato UPS y estabilizadores a los cuales les conectan hasta caloventores!!!.

Personalmente, te sugeriría implementar efectivas protecciones contra sobreconsumos - sub y sobretensiones a la salida de cada uno de esos inversores, ya que las heladeras son muy sensibles tanto a bajos voltajes (la parte motríz) como a altos voltajes (hoy, la muy invasiva parte electrónica).


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 3, 2015)

> A ver... El tema es muy simple y no hay que darle mucha vuelta. Si vendés equipos de energía fotovoltaica, debés preveer una gama que contenga ese tipo de consumos (a pesar de su mayor costo por su mayor manejo de potencia), ya que no podés alterar (con un sistema práctico y económico simultáneamente) la forma en que esos productos toman su consumo en el tiempo para funcionar adecuadamente (tanto en régimen transitorio como en régimen permanente), porque de otra forma podés llegar a ocasionar funcionamientos anómalos, roturas o daños irreversibles a los productos de tus clientes (los cuales deben quedar perfectamente preservados por tus equipos).
> 
> De otra forma, no solamente vas a tener reclamos por posibles fallas en tus equipos sino que además vas a tener una larga cola de clientes enfurecidos que te van a querer tirar con sus heladeras y demás cosas que tus equipos se hayan cargado.
> 
> ...


----------



## 426ivan (Jul 3, 2015)

Jorge: hace no mucho leí que pensaban construir un auto "a capacitor". Seguramente leisto lo mismo y por eso buscaste una idea por ahí. Si bien no vendo equipos fotovoltáicos, estoy un poco en el tema y estuve trabajando sobre la instalación de un panel que "aporta" energía a la casa (no logré todavía que el medidor camine para atrás...humm!!). El auto a capacitor que me pareció ridículo al principio, funcionó porque los capacitores los hicieron de compuestos especiales y tenian el tamaño de un tubo de 45kg de gas! Tenían un motor de 4kw y transportaba 4 personas a 20km/h. Por el momento y dado nuestro avance de tecnología en Argentina, no vas a poder hacer lo que querés con capacitores. 

Creo que la respuesta que mas se adapta a lo que estás buscando es lamentablemente la de solaris8: cambiar la heladera a una de 12V que tampoco se consiguen fácil. En Santa Fé (creo que era en Arroyito o Rosario no me acuerdo) hay una empresa que se dedica a producir heladeras y freezeres a kerosene. Yo quise contactarlos y pedirles especificaciones del calor necesario para reemplazar el kerosene por una resistencia que calentaría gracias a la energía del panel y las baterias, pero no me dieron ni la hora.

Entiendo que tu búsqueda es porque nadie quiere cambiar todo lo que tiene (y tienen razón!). El que se tiene que adaptar es el que vende. Y como dice Diegomj, lo más probable es que quieran probar un caloventor "para ve qué pasa". Hoy las energías alternativas están naciendo y nadie quiere "probar" porque están cómodos como estás. En los digestores de gas, nos pasa lo mismo. Nadie quiere algo gratis si antes lo tiene que probar o no es ilimitado como el gas natural. 

Suerte con tu búsqueda y contanos qué encontraste! (si tuviste suerte).


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 3, 2015)

sobre la electrónica de la heladera, pues no modificarías casi nada, simplemente tomarías el motor, y le aplicarías un circuito de potencia (ya sea con transistores MOSFET's o IGBT's, si es un motor C.C. o mediante TRIAC's si es de C.A.) controlado por PWM o un potenciómetro. La idea es ir alimentando el motor poco a poco, para que no haya un pico de corriente alto. Esa es mi idea, tal vez sea difícil o sencillo, pero espero que te sirva.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2015)

Si, alimentar el motor poco a poco es buena idea para no tener picos de corriente.
La pega es que la realidad es que el motor no está sólo, mueve un compresor que opina que si no lo empujan no se mueve, y resulta que simplificando mucho la el par viene de la corriente, así que sin corriente no hay par y sin par no hay movimiento, y sin movimiento no hay frío.
Igual se puede cambiar el compresor de pistón por uno de tornillo u otra cosa. Pero eso no es trivial.
Resumiendo, cambia la nevera o de nuevo sobredimensiona la instalación fotovoltaica.
Los condensadores en alterna no tienen el efecto que buscas. En todo caso un supercap en paralelo con la batería para aguantar picos, pero claro, el inversor ha de aguantar esos picos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 5, 2015)

La unica verdad aqui es que es un vendedor, y como tal vende equipos de menos de 2500W a 12v, tal vez no tenga posibilidad de su proveedor de inversores de mas KW.  
 Si uno compra un inverter de 2000w y quiere su heladera conectada, la unica manera es subir el inversor a 5000W, comprar mas baterias con su panel y regulador extra, con la consiguiente aumento del precio. 
Uno lo pensaria tres veces para asumir tales gastos (que solo se amortizaran en cuatro años).
La unica solicion viable es  ir por los equipos invertes que tienen entrada de sincronización, un inversor como master y otros como esclavos, si tienes un inversor de 2000W y quieres tu paleta congelada solo tienes que agregarle otro de 2000W sincronizarlo al primero y sumar sus potencias a la red, alli si hay ahorro y no lo piensas tanto.


----------

